# application_context



## KalleM (21. Mai 2011)

hallo,
habe in der web.xml eine applicationContext.xml definiert, um in der applicationContext.xml den component-scanner zu aktivieren. jedesmal, wenn ich in der web.xml den applicationContext definiere läuft meine anwendung nicht mehr. 
[XML]
...
<context-param>
                <param-name>contextConfigLocation</param-name>
                <param-value>/WEB-INF/applicationContext.xml</param-value>
</context-param>
<listener>
                <listener-class>org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener</listener-class></listener>
...
[/XML]
 wenn ich den component-scanner in der dispatcher-servelt.xml aktiviere läuft alles.
kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache bzw. woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (21. Mai 2011)

definiere "läuft meine anwendung nicht mehr"

Exceptions?

Ich tippe mal deine context.xml passt net


----------



## KalleM (22. Mai 2011)

wenn ich die anwendung auf den tomcat 6 spiele (mit der aktivierten applicationContext.xml) und starte, dann ist die anwendung nicht mehr erreichbar. das webinterface gibt auch nur diese meldung aus. 
habe in den log-files geguckt und hier eine class not found exception (log4j), mehr konnte ich dem log-file nicht entnehmen.
da ich mit tomcat nicht viel erfahrung habe, und bei der suche nach lösungen, gestern auf das tomcat context.xml file gestoßen bin, vermute ich, dass du dieses file meinst?


----------



## Marcinek (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

du musst log4j im Classpath haben, damit deine Anwendung funktioniert.

Es gibt entsprechende Ordner, in denen du diese Datei ablegen muss.

Normalerweise ist es aber Bestandteil von Tomcat. Eventuell benötigst du eine andere Version oder du hast zu viel gelöscht.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## KalleM (22. Mai 2011)

das mit dem log4j ist nun ok, dass mit dem applicationContext bekomme ich einfach nicht in den griff. im log-file wird mir jetzt folgendes ausgegeben:

SCHWERWIEGEND: Exception sending context initialized event to listener instance of class org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener
org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionStoreException: Line 1 in XML document from ServletContext resource [/WEB-INF/applicationContext.xml] is invalid; nested exception is org.xml.sax.SAXParseException; lineNumber: 1; columnNumber: 15; The value following "version" in the XML declaration must be a quoted string.
        at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader.doLoadBeanDefinitions(XmlBeanDefinitionReader.java:378)
        at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlBeanDefinitionReader.java:316)
        at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlBeanDefinitionReader.java:284)
        at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.java:143)
        at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.java:178)
        at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.java:149)
        at org.springframework.web.context.support.XmlWebApplicationContext.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlWebApplicationContext.java:125)
        at org.springframework.web.context.support.XmlWebApplicationContext.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlWebApplicationContext.java:93)
        at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractRefreshableApplicationContext.refreshBeanFactory(AbstractRefreshableApplicationContext.java:126)
        at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.obtainFreshBeanFactory(AbstractApplicationContext.java:419)
        at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.refresh(AbstractApplicationContext.java:349)
        at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.createWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:254)
        at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.initWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:198)
        at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener.contextInitialized(ContextLoaderListener.java:47)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:4205)
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4704)

was muss ich machen, damit es läuft?


----------



## Noctarius (22. Mai 2011)

Das XML reparieren. Der XML Header ist Schrott.


----------



## KalleM (22. Mai 2011)

vielen dank, es klappt endlich! 
bisher habe ich mich an beispielen im netz orientiert, gibt es iwo eine liste, was ich wann im header definieren muss bzw. wenn ich mich für component:scann entscheide was ich z.b. im beans-tag definieren muss?


----------



## Noctarius (23. Mai 2011)

Ja die Spring Documentation. Eine bessere Anlaufstelle für Spring findest du nicht.


----------

